# ALERT If you're gonna buy gold leaf off of eBay



## Paige (May 4, 2007)

I "won" a bid for 100 grams of gold leaf. See Ebay # 2301245 46536.

The guy had high marks. He used the term Schabin, which I googled. The gold leaf was imitation gold leaf. It was even in the same box in his picture as it was on the Schabin marketing (for $75).

Buyer beware.

(I have been in contact with the seller and he says to refuse the package and he'll refund my money.) 

Paige


----------



## taborc (May 5, 2007)

Paige said:


> I "won" a bid for 100 grams of gold leaf. See Ebay # 2301245 46536.
> 
> The guy had high marks. He used the term Schabin, which I googled. The gold leaf was imitation gold leaf. It was even in the same box in his picture as it was on the Schabin marketing (for $75).
> 
> ...


 Hi here is a link
http://artistcraftsman.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=W023791&Category_Code=GSCHA&Store_Code=ACS


----------



## aflacglobal (May 7, 2007)

You might want to ask Goldsilverpro about this. I think he knows his gold foils.

Later,
Ralph

real gold leaf even weighs less than that. It runs from about 10 gms to 30 grams per 1000 sheets, which are 3-3/8" X 3-3/8". If my math is right, that's about .15 to .45 grains/sheet. Average 23KT leaf is about .23 grains/sheet. The gold doesn't disappear, of course, but when you ball up a sheet in your fingers, you have to look carefully to find the speck of gold that results. 

For most of my life, making hand carved, gold leafed, mahogany signs has been my hobby. I haven't made them for about 3 or 4 years but, since moving back to the quiet life of my home town in rural Missouri, I will set up on my deck to do it in a week or two. Been waiting for the warm weather. I still have 4 or 5 packs of 23.5KT leaf around here somewhere. That's enough for 2 or 3, 3'X4' signs. The last commercial sign I made was for a legal medical marijuana club in California. It has a big, 3D, carved pot leaf with a red cross in the middle of it. It says, "Don't Panic. It's Organic." 

None of my signs are on the net, but here's a lady, whose signs look very similar to mine. Click the signs to enlarge and you can see the gold better. 

http://www.customhandcarvedsigns.com/commercial.html


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 7, 2007)

I saw the exact same thing you bought. I looked up Schabin and found they make both faux and real gold leaf. There are very few precious metals deals on eBay. The $1500 to $2200 worth of gold for $75 should be a clue. Extremely false advertising in calling it gold leaf flakes. Only gold goes into making gold leaf. The guy should go to jail or be fined big time. Nowhere in the ad does he say imitation gold leaf, as it does on the Schabin website. Sepp, that owns Schabin, is a big company and I'd bet they'd go ballistic if they knew this guy was was defrauding people using their name.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 7, 2007)

He does now. HE HE :twisted:


----------

